# Best heavy-weight blanket for broad shouldered horses?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Miss Lacey needs a new HW (her current one is rubbing her shoulders) but the brand that fits her best, Weatherbeeta, is playing a game I like to call "Generally Out of My Budget"...

Another thing that's making it hard is that she's a 69/70 and that seems to be a under represented size amongst blankets...

Anyway, what's your favorite, reasonably priced, blanket for a broad shouldered horse?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dura-Tech® VIKING II Turnouts in Euro Fit at Schneider Saddlery

After years and years of experimenting with blankets, these seem to have the best fit, most durability and generally just keep their looks the longest of any other blanket under $300. If you're not real picky about color you can generally find your size.

Most Arabs tend to be broad, and most of my horses wear from 68" to 74" and I can always get them from Schneiders. 

For just a little bit more money you get a contour neck and a 2 year guarantee on these blankets:
http://www.sstack.com/horse-blanket...kets_euro-fit/stormshield-1680d-euro-extreme/


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

StormShield® CLASSIC EURO Contour Collar Turnouts in Euro Fit at Schneider Saddlery 
Abby has that and it fits her wide self.

But you could also get a shoulder guard Sleazy. The giant halter mare at my barn has the same shoulder rubbing problem because she's so thick. She just gets a shoulder guard underneath and that alleviates the problem.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I appreciate them.  I had actually been looking at those but I was concerned about how they'd fit her. It's good to hear that they do well for broad horses. 

Sam- I'm using a shoulder guard on her right now but I'm concerned about what'll happen when it starts raining since the top edges of the guard stick up beyond the blanket. I'm gonna hold off on buying a new HW blanket until I see if the guard does soak up water though because, until I'm rich, it's better to not spend money unnecessarily. :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! I was about to say a weatherbeeta original fit. Not much help here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Huey is pretty broad. His rain sheet is a Weatherbeeta Orican Freestyle and that fits him very well. For a heavy coat I bought him a Rambo Original with leg arches on super-markdown from Smartpak. It's kind of a nasty army green color, but at the price and for a heavy coat built that well that fits him perfectly, I can't quibble.

The Big D blankets also fit Huey pretty well.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got this blanket for my arab/qh who is pretty wide, It's got an attached high neck which I love because my guy is old as dirt(33-41 depending on who remembers what the vet said 13 years ago correctly lol) and needs all the warmth he can get. Saxon 600D Heavy Combo Turnout Blanket 250G - Horse.com Blue is really easy on his blankets, but I don't think it would last long on a horse that was rough as the outer layer doesn't seem very rip proof. I have this blanket(got it last year) for my very wide appy and my TB who is average, it fits them both very well, also no rubbing, this one is more durable feeling StormShield® CLASSIC EURO Bellyband Turnouts in Euro Fit at Schneider Saddlery


----------

